

Oxford English Dictionary Online: absolutely stunning. - corporalagumbo
http://oed.com/

======
realize
There is nothing at all stunning about that site. Boring corporate design, the
link to "try" it blocks you with a login popup, the whole idea of bothering to
register or "subscribe" or a dictionary. What is the opposite of stunning?

